# Snow plows



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Was wondering if anyone had any good places to buy a snow plow for my Suzuki king quad 05-700. Seems a lot of the local shops are very pricing- has to be some better options. Would like the click and go system. Live on a private road and need to make sure that I have a way to clear the road this winter.

Thanks.


----------



## Girtski (Apr 29, 2009)

Got mine at Funk Motorsports in Flat Rock for my 300 Honda 2WD....Just acquired a 425 Polaris 4WD and am looking to either adapt the Honda plow to it or buy one for the Polaris.....2wd Honda had to work too hard to clear the snow...


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

http://www.cyclecountry.com/

http://www.montanajacks.com/


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Look at Moose Utilities as well. Moose has all kinds of accessories as well. 
Swisher is another option. I don't know of any of the smaller plows that are drive up, click in and go however but I know they make those for the larger heavier bladed on UTV's.


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks Guys I will check it out... I know that the couple I quoted from motorsports shops around Brighton had the click and go option... But they were very expensive...

JM


----------



## j-rock (Dec 17, 2008)

Get a winch if u dont have one already


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

All set with the winch.... Thanks.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I buy all my gear in Mt Pleasant at the Suzuki shop.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I got mine from Shade Tree and have used it for 14 years. Two pins and hook up the winch.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

FREEPOP said:


> I got mine from Shade Tree and have used it for 14 years. Two pins and hook up the winch.


Is Shade Tree a shop or is that the name of the engineer that designed it in your garage? 



My moose is two pins that hook to the frame under the sxs...not quick but relatively easy. The hardest thing is moving the plow.....bout to build me a set of small dolly's I think. My Warn hooked under the frame to a mount on the quad as well.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I have a cycle country, had moose as well. Both are great, equally a pain to put on if you wait till ti snows, and it is dark, and you are pissed.

I pull up over mine, shut it off, grab the pins, lay on my back and move the blade with my foot till I align the holes and pop the pins in. I use the Count Plow and love the way they throw the snow.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

http://www.shadetreepowersports.com/


----------



## Bagman (Apr 1, 2006)

Hitechman recommended this place http://www.psep.biz/index.htm pats small engine parts. Warn plow and mount cheaper than anywhere you'd look, shipping was like 7 bucks little over a year ago. Get a gorilla winch and your all set.


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks Bagman- I will check that out.

J


----------



## bigpapamike (Mar 5, 2009)

i made mine out of a lawntractor plow use the winch to raise and lower that cost hundred bucks then cut off the mounting brackets drilled new holes and its quick release 5 minutes on or off cheap and easy works great for two years so far.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Instead of purchasing additional wear bars from the dealer, which WILL need to be replaced at some time and are expensive, you can purchase the steel from Alro. They'll cut what ever you need and it will be considerably cheaper than from a dealer.
You just have to mark the holes and drill them. Iinstall new bolts, which you can replace the old with stainless steel. Mine originally came with a 1/4"x4"wide wear bar. At first, I just drilled the holes in the middle so that when one side wore, I could just turn it over. This worked great for a couple years then, for the price I went to 1/2" in thickness. There's some additional weight but, any additional weight will help keep the blade on the blacktop/ground.
I push a lot of snow with a large and long blacktop drive. I'm always wearing the ends from angleing the blade so much. I guess it doesn't help when you have to push it back so far up here. The wife has learned not to plant anything next to or around the driveway..:lol:


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Good tip.. I have a friend that works at a fab shop so that would be a good way to go. 

J


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

I know what you mean I bought my plow last year and shopped around and all the shops wanted like $700-$800 for the plow I ended up getting for $400 brand new shipped to my house from www.Gowarn.com.


----------

